# IKEA Expedit Line for rack



## Polainas9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm building a "rack" with a furniture bought in 2nd hand to house some of my snakes (and future snakes).

It's a furniture from IKEA, from the Expedit Line

Here's pics from the beginning until today:

I lined the rear of the shelf with melamine (18mm).





























































































This is the enclosure that I've made for my Leopard Gecko:































For the lighting I'm using downlights with LED bulbs, for the heating I'm using Microclimate's heat mats and the thermostat is the Microclimate's Ministat 300.


The goal is fill all the spots with terrariums.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2012)

That looks great. I might have to steal your idea.


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 12, 2012)

caliherp said:


> That looks great. I might have to steal your idea.


No problem! 8)


If you need some help, you can tell!


----------



## damian83 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well done... if I had that many rep s I'd do that too


----------



## Reptilez123 (Dec 12, 2012)

What you made is bloody awesome


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks amazing! How'd you wire up the LED Downlights? Did they require much space for them to be mounted like that? 

Certainly going to pinch that idea and use it on my own enclosures


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've just bought the downlight case (I don't know if it's called like that) and embed them into a cropped wood boards that were left over from the shelf.

Then, I've bought the LED bulbs and connected into the cases.


Because of the height of the bulbs, I had to make a hole on every terrarium and use a white "gutter" (do you call to that a gutter? ) to make sure that any snake has access to the wires. You can see in this photo:







The white "gutter" is the thing that you can see on the bottom of the terrarium below the right downlight.



(I'm sorry for the bad english :facepalm


----------



## geckodan (Dec 13, 2012)

I've often eyed off the Expidit bookshelf in my boy's room. You can also get swinging door insets for them.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 13, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> I've just bought the downlight case (I don't know if it's called like that) and embed them into a cropped wood boards that were left over from the shelf.
> 
> Then, I've bought the LED bulbs and connected into the cases.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, i'll have to go hunting for some low profile downlights  Really like what you've done, looks fantastic.


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 24, 2012)

Although the project is still a bit, I'm buy a few things and improving the project. Redid the wiring diagram of the lighting (which was previously in a series circuit and now I had to put in parallel) and added some lamps.

Here are two photos to see how it is (1st with the room lights on and 2nd with the room lights off):


----------

